# Մշակույթ > Գրական նախագծեր > Մրցույթներ > Հավաքածու >  Հավաքածու մրցույթ -2 ակումբում

## Դավիթ

Հարգելի ակումբցիներ,
Հաջորդ գրական մրցույթը կլինի թեմատիկ: Մրցույթի թեման է` «Աշխարհի սկիզբը»:
Կընդունվեն միայն պատմվածքներ, մինչև 15 000 նիշ (ներառյալ բացատները) ծավալով:
Հեղինակներին կտրամադրվի 26 օր` հանձնելու իրենց ստեղծագործությունները մրցույթին: Վերջնական ժամկետը պատմվածքների ընդունելության`Հունվարի 3, 23:59, Երևանյան ժամանակով:
Եթե ուղարկված տարբերակների քանակը 10-ից ավելին լինի, ապա նախապես կընտրվեն լավագույն 10-ը, որոնք կդրվեն Ակումբում՝ քվեարկության ու քննարկման:



Առաջին տեղ-150.00
Երկրորդ տեղ-75.00

Լավագույն 2 պատմվածքը նաև կտպվի «Գրեթերթի» գարնանային համարում:

Նոր, չհրատարակված և սրբագրված պատմվածքները ուղարկել այս էլեկտրոնային փոստի վրա. 
dakopia@gmail.com

----------

Alphaone (13.12.2012), Ambrosine (10.12.2012), Arpine (09.12.2012), CactuSoul (09.12.2012), Chuk (09.12.2012), einnA (14.12.2012), Freeman (13.12.2012), Ingrid (11.12.2012), ivy (10.12.2012), kivera (09.12.2012), Lusntag Lusine (09.12.2012), Malxas (09.12.2012), Mephistopheles (09.12.2012), Moonwalker (09.12.2012), Peace (09.12.2012), Sagittarius (09.12.2012), Sambitbaba (09.12.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (09.12.2012), Արէա (09.12.2012), Գալաթեա (09.12.2012), Հայկօ (09.12.2012), Նաիրուհի (09.12.2012), Շինարար (09.12.2012), Ուլուանա (10.12.2012), Տրիբուն (11.12.2012)

----------


## Malxas

Իսկ եթե 10 - ից ավել եղավ ո՞վ է ընտրությունը կատարելու:
«Գրեթերթ» - ը Լոս Անջելեսում է՞ տպվում:

----------


## Դավիթ

> Իսկ եթե 10 - ից ավել եղավ ո՞վ է ընտրությունը կատարելու:
> «Գրեթերթ» - ը Լոս Անջելեսում է՞ տպվում:


Մի խումբ ակումբցիներ:

«Գրեթերթ» - ը  Գուրգեն Խանջյանի թերթն է և տպվում է Երևանում:

----------

Malxas (09.12.2012)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Հարգելի ակումբցիներ,
> Հաջորդ գրական մրցույթը կլինի թեմատիկ: Մրցույթի թեման է` «Աշխարհի սկիզբը»:


Էլ օյին ունեի՞ր…

Մի տեղ գրական մրցույթ է "Ինչու՞ չեղավ Աշխարհի Վերջը" թեմայով, իսկ հիմա՝ "Աշխարհի Սկիզբը"… 
Երկու կես ենք լինելու՞: 

*Հ.Գ.* Մի հարց, Հեթանոս ջան. եթե հասցնեմ ուղարկել պատմվածքը, և եթե այն մտնի 10-ի մեջ, հնարավո՞ր է խնդրել, որ առաջին էջի վերևում մի նկար տեղադրես:

----------

Ամմէ (23.12.2012)

----------


## Դավիթ

> Էլ օյին ունեի՞ր…
> 
> Մի տեղ գրական մրցույթ է "Ինչու՞ չեղավ Աշխարհի Վերջը" թեմայով, իսկ հիմա՝ "Աշխարհի Սկիզբը"… 
> Երկու կես ենք լինելու՞: 
> 
> *Հ.Գ.* Մի հարց, Հեթանոս ջան. եթե հասցնեմ ուղարկել պատմվածքը, և եթե այն մտնի 10-ի մեջ, հնարավո՞ր է խնդրել, որ առաջին էջի վերևում մի նկար տեղադրես:


Որոշվեց` աշխարհի սկիզբ թեման հետապնդենք, ի հակառակ բոլորի :Smile: 

Առանց նկարի, եթե հնարավոր է:

----------

Sambitbaba (09.12.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

Էս ինչ լավ թեմա ա…

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (09.12.2012), Հայկօ (09.12.2012)

----------


## Դավիթ

> Էս ինչ լավ թեմա ա…


Տեսնենք, Հունվարի 4-ին կզգացվի: :Wink:

----------


## John

> Առաջին տեղ-150.00
> Երկրորդ տեղ-75.00


75.000 երևի  :Wink:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Որոշվեց` աշխարհի սկիզբ թեման հետապնդենք, ի հակառակ բոլորի
> 
> Առանց նկարի, եթե հնարավոր է:


Նկարով անպայման… առանց նկարի ոչ մի գործչ չի ընդունվի…

----------


## Դավիթ

> 75.000 երևի


30.000

----------


## Alphaone

Բայց կոնկրոտ թեմա տալը լա՞վ է, կդառնա շարադրություն: :Smile:

----------


## Դավիթ

> Բայց կոնկրոտ թեմա տալը լա՞վ է, կդառնա շարադրություն:


Դե դա արդեն հեղինակից է կախված, թե ինչպես կօգտագործի թեման:

Ի դեպ, քանի որ բարեբախտաբար անցանք աշխարհի վերջի միջով, հիմա իսկական ժամանակն է, որ հեղինակները զբաղվեն թեմայով: Եթե հաշվի առնենք տոնական օրերը, ապա մնում է մոտ մեկ շաբաթ, լավագույն դեպքում` 10 օր` պատմվածքները հանձնելու մրցույթին: Այսօրվա օրով, ես միայն ստացել եմ 4 պատմվածք:

----------

Alphaone (22.12.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

Չբռնե՞մ մի հատ գրեմ

----------

Alphaone (23.12.2012), CactuSoul (23.12.2012), Sambitbaba (23.12.2012), Ամմէ (23.12.2012), Դավիթ (22.12.2012), Տրիբուն (22.12.2012)

----------


## Արէա

> Չբռնե՞մ մի հատ գրեմ


Չէ: Լավ ա:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Չէ: Լավ ա:


Օքեյ… չեմ գրի… ժողովուրդը որ չի ուզում, չեմ գրի…

----------

Moonwalker (22.12.2012), Արէա (22.12.2012)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Նկարով անպայման… առանց նկարի ոչ մի գործչ չի ընդունվի…


Էս թեմային կսազի Կուռբեի հայտնի նկարը:

----------


## Շինարար

> Էս թեմային կսազի Կուռբեի հայտնի նկարը:


Տնաշեն, հազար ասինք` տատս մեր տանն ա մնում: Լավ ա` հասցրի փակեմ: :Angry2:

----------

CactuSoul (23.12.2012), impression (23.12.2012), Արէա (23.12.2012), Հայկօ (23.12.2012), Նաիրուհի (03.01.2013)

----------


## Դավիթ

> Էս թեմային կսազի Կուռբեի հայտնի նկարը:


 :Smile:  Տարբերակ ա, Տրիբուն ջան:

----------


## Mephistopheles

ժող, բայց զգացի՞ք… հենց ասի բռնեմ գրեմ, բարի մարդիկ շնորհակալություն տվին… հենց ասի չեմ գրի ընդեղ մի "երկու հոգի" վռազ ուրախացան… երկու օրից կասեմ, որ բռնեմ կգրեմ… նկարներով… կուռբեի չէ իսկական…

----------

Արէա (23.12.2012)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տնաշեն, հազար ասինք` տատս մեր տանն ա մնում: Լավ ա` հասցրի փակեմ:


Շինարար ախպեր, տատիին ասա, որ էսի ֆրանսիական ռեալիզմի պապա Կուռբեի գործն ա ու կոչվում ա Աշխարհի Ծագումը - L'Origine du monde, ու հիմա Փարիզի d'Orsay թանգարանում ա: Այնպես որ, նկարը լրիվ թեմայի շրջանակնեերում էր: Ասի Մեֆի համար մի հատ օգտակար գործ անեմ, եթե էտքան ուզում ա, որ իրա պատմվածքը նկարով լինի:

----------

Մինա (26.12.2012), Շինարար (25.12.2012)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Շինարար ախպեր, տատիին ասա, որ էսի ֆրանսիական ռեալիզմի պապա Կուռբեի գործն ա ու կոչվում ա Աշխարհի Ծագումը - L'Origine du monde, ու հիմա Փարիզի d'Orsay թանգարանում ա: Այնպես որ, նկարը լրիվ թեմայի շրջանակնեերում էր: Ասի Մեֆի համար մի հատ օգտակար գործ անեմ, եթե էտքան ուզում ա, որ իրա պատմվածքը նկարով լինի:


Տրիբուն ձյա, իսկ կարող ա՞ տեղյակ ես երբվանից ա d'Orsay-ում:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տրիբուն ձյա, իսկ կարող ա՞ տեղյակ ես երբվանից ա d'Orsay-ում:


Կարամ 100% ասեմ, որ ես 2011-ին տեսել եմ: Իսկ թե երբվանից ա, պետք ա մի հատ ինտերնետում նայել: Քու խաթեր նայեմ ասեմ:

Նայած, ասած, 1995-ից: 

After Lacan died in 1981, the French Minister of Economy and Finances agreed to settle the family’s inheritance tax bill through the transfer of the work (dation en lieu in French law) to the Musée d'Orsay, an act which was finalized in 1995.

----------

Գալաթեա (25.12.2012), Դավիթ (25.12.2012)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Կարամ 100% ասեմ, որ ես 2011-ին տեսել եմ: Իսկ թե երբվանից ա, պետք ա մի հատ ինտերնետում նայել: Քու խաթեր նայեմ ասեմ:


Ուզում եմ հասկանալ՝ իմ էնտեղ էղած ժամանակ ոնց չեմ տեսել;
Չնկատել որտև չէր լինի մի տեսակ;

----------


## Գալաթեա

Փաստորեն աշխարհի սկիզբը բաց եմ թողել:

----------

Մինա (26.12.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Փաստորեն աշխարհի սկիզբը բաց եմ թողել:


Հլա բաց չես թողել… աշխարհը լայն հասկացողություն ա Գալ ջան…

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Հլա բաց չես թողել… աշխարհը լայն հասկացողություն ա Գալ ջան…


Գիտեմ, Մեֆ  :Smile: 
Ու երևի հենց դրա համար էլ էս մրցույթի թեման աշխարhի սկիզբն ա:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Գիտեմ, Մեֆ 
> Ու երևի հենց դրա համար էլ էս մրցույթի թեման աշխարhի սկիզբն ա:


Դե քեզ տեսնեմ… չասես ժամանալ չկա…

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Դե քեզ տեսնեմ… չասես ժամանալ չկա…


Չէ, Մեֆիստոֆելես ձաձա, չկպավ:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Չէ, Մեֆիստոֆելես ձաձա, չկպավ:


խի՞

----------


## Գալաթեա

> խի՞


Անցյալ մրցույթի հետևանքներն եմ դեռ մարսում, Մեֆ ձյա:

 :Smile:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ուզում եմ հասկանալ՝ իմ էնտեղ էղած ժամանակ ոնց չեմ տեսել;
> Չնկատել որտև չէր լինի մի տեսակ;


Տարված ես եղել իմպրեսիոնիստներով  :LOL:  Առաջին անգամ ես էլ եմ տենց արել, ու ահագին բան բաց էի թողել: Բայց d'Orsay-ում Էնգրի մեծ հավաքածու կա, Բոննար կա, Դելակրուա կա (կա՞ր որ  :Think:  , պիտի որ, լավ չեմ հիշում), ու բնականաբար ռեալիստների նկարների մեծ հավաքածու կա, այդ թվում Կուռբեի: Կուռբեի հայտնի «Թաղում Օռնանում»-ը մի ցելի պատի վրայա: Երևի ամենամեծ նկարն ա d'Orsay-ում:

----------

Գալաթեա (25.12.2012)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Տարված ես եղել իմպրեսիոնիստներով  Առաջին անգամ ես էլ եմ տենց արել, ու ահագին բան բաց էի թողել: Բայց d'Orsay-ում Էնգրի մեծ հավաքածու կա, Բոննար կա, Դելակրուա կա (կա՞ր որ  , պիտի որ, լավ չեմ հիշում), ու բնականաբար ռեալիստների նկարների մեծ հավաքածու կա, այդ թվում Կուռբեի: Կուռբեի հայտնի «Թաղում Օռնանում»-ը մի ցելի պատի վրայա: Երևի ամենամեծ նկարն ա d'Orsay-ում:


Ես հիշեցի՝ ինչի կարայի տեսած չլինեի: Համարյա ճիշտ էիր:
Վան Գոգի էքսպոզիցիա էր էդ օրերին, չէի կարողանում էդքան շատ հեռու գնայի: Ոտքերս թուլացել եին  :Smile:

----------

Տրիբուն (25.12.2012)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ես հիշեցի՝ ինչի կարայի տեսած չլինեի: Համարյա ճիշտ էիր:
> Վան Գոգի էքսպոզիցիա էր էդ օրերին, չէի կարողանում էդքան շատ հեռու գնայի: Ոտքերս թուլացել եին


Ապրես: Տենց էլ կար էտ տարին, քանի որ դուք կարծեմ մեզանից մի շաբաթ հետո էիք գնացել: Լիքը Վան Գոգ էին բերել ու ընդհանուր ցուցասրահներում էին ցուցադրում: Համ էլ  Մանեի առանձին էքսպոզիցիա էին կազմակերպել, փողն էլ վայթեմ առանձին էին վերցնում բեսերը: :LOL:  Ու լիքը մարդ կուտը կերած գնում էր ու երկու ժամ հերթ էր կանգնում, որ Մանեի տաս նկարը նայի փակ սենյակում՝ հատուկ լուսավորությամբ, երբ մնացած հարյուրը ազատ կախված էին ընդհանուր սրահներում:

----------

Գալաթեա (25.12.2012)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Դու էն ասա, մի բան գրելու՞ ես էս մրցույթին: Էն անգամ սաղ կկարդամ .... մուտիտ ....

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Ապրես: Տենց էլ կար էտ տարին, քանի որ դուք կարծեմ մեզանից մի շաբաթ հետո էիք գնացել: Լիքը Վան Գոգ էին բերել ու ընդհանուր ցուցասրահներում էին ցուցադրում: Համ էլ  Մանեի առանձին էքսպոզիցիա էին կազմակերպել, փողն էլ վայթեմ առանձին էին վերցնում բեսերը: Ու լիքը մարդ կուտը կերած գնում էր ու երկու ժամ հերթ էր կանգնում, որ Մանեի տաս նկարը նայի փակ սենյակում՝ հատուկ լուսավորությամբ, երբ մնացած հարյուրը ազատ կախված էին ընդհանուր սրահներում:


Ճիշտ ես հիշում  :Smile:  Մենք էլ Մանեյի համար առանձին չվճարեցինք  :Smile:  Դե շուստռի հայ ենք չէ, ոնց, ինչի վճարեինք, հենա լիքը կար:
Բայց նենց սիրեցի Դ՛Օղսեն, Տրիբուն ձյա, Լուվրից շատ: 




> Դու էն ասա, մի բան գրելու՞ ես էս մրցույթին: Էն անգամ սաղ կկարդամ .... մուտիտ ....


Չէ, Տրիբուն ձյաս, ես Դավիթին՝ կազմակերպչին, շատ եմ սիրում ու հարգում, բայց էլ չեմ մասնակցելու Հավաքածուներին: 
Ակումբի մրցույթներին կմասնակցեմ:
Բայց դու կարդա, լավ բաներ կլինեն  :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ճիշտ ես հիշում  Մենք էլ Մանեյի համար առանձին չվճարեցինք  Դե շուստռի հայ ենք չէ, ոնց, ինչի վճարեինք, հենա լիքը կար:
> Բայց նենց սիրեցի Դ՛Օղսեն, Տրիբուն ձյա, Լուվրից շատ:


Հա, ես էլ Լուվրից շատ եմ սիրում Դ՛Օղսեն: Էդ Լուվրը գլխացավանք ա, էնքան մեծ ա, ուֆ:




> Չէ, Տրիբուն ձյաս, ես Դավիթին՝ կազմակերպչին, շատ եմ սիրում ու հարգում, բայց էլ չեմ մասնակցելու Հավաքածուներին: 
> Ակումբի մրցույթներին կմասնակցեմ:
> Բայց դու կարդա, լավ բաներ կլինեն


Իյաաա, չհասկացա, ինչու՞: առանց քեզ տխուր կլինի

----------

Sambitbaba (26.12.2012), Գալաթեա (26.12.2012), Տրիբուն (25.12.2012)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> ... բայց էլ չեմ մասնակցելու Հավաքածուներին:


ամոթ ....

----------


## Շինարար

> էլ չեմ մասնակցելու Հավաքածուներին:


Ինչո՞ւ:

----------


## Շինարար

Ժողովուրդ, բոլոր նրանքդ, ում գրածը մենք` ընթերցողներս, սիրում ենք, ուղղակի պարտավոր եք մասնակցել: Չեմ հասկանում, մենք չենք ուզո՞ւմ, որ էս մրցույթը իրոք կայանա, անուն հանի, հռչակվի, մարդկանց համար պատիվ դառնա Հավաքածուի հաղթող ճանաչվել: Էս պահին սա երևի ամենաարդար մրցույթն ա, ու նոր մարդիկ ներգրավելու համար պետք ա յուրաքանչյուր նախորդ մրցույթում մենք որակ ունենանք, որ մարդիկ կարդան, ուզենան այդ միջավայրում մրցել: Նախորդ մրցույթի ամենալավ, գրավիչ ստեղծագործություններից մեկի հեղինակը չի ուզում մասնակցել, հետո՞:

----------

CactuSoul (26.12.2012), ivy (25.12.2012), Mephistopheles (25.12.2012), Sambitbaba (26.12.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (25.12.2012), Ամպ (25.12.2012), Գալաթեա (26.12.2012), Մինա (26.12.2012), Նաիրուհի (03.01.2013), Ուլուանա (25.12.2012), Տրիբուն (25.12.2012)

----------


## ivy

Հավաքածուին մասնակցելը չելընջ կարող է լինել, որովհետև տաբերակների մեծ մասը ցավոք «էն չի», ու դա մրցույթից ստացած ամբողջական տպավորության վրա շատ վատ է ազդում. մարդ պիտի էնպես գրի, որ իրեն մի հարթության վրա չդնեն էդ ամբողջի հետ, թե չէ հեչ հաճելի բան չի...

Բայց հենց դրա համար էլ լավ գրել իմացող ակումբցիները պիտի այսուհետև ակտիվորեն մասնակցեն, որ մրցույթի ընդհանուր որակը փոխվի:
Գալ, քո կատեգորիկ չմասնակցելու դիրքորոշումը հանցագործություն եմ համարում մրցույթի ու ընթերցողների հանդեպ: Թարգի:

----------

CactuSoul (26.12.2012), Sambitbaba (26.12.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (25.12.2012), Արէա (25.12.2012), Գալաթեա (26.12.2012), Մինա (26.12.2012), Նաիրուհի (03.01.2013), Շինարար (25.12.2012), Տրիբուն (25.12.2012)

----------


## Դավիթ

ՈՒրախ եմ լսելու դրական կարծիքներ մրցույթի մասին, բայց ուզում եմ շեշտել մի բան, որ մրցույթը բերվել էր ակումբի մրցույթային ցանկը լրացնելու և մի փոքր աշխուժացնելու ակումբցիներին, այլ ոչ թե իքնահաստատվեր ակումբի հաշվին:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (25.12.2012), Արէա (25.12.2012), Գալաթեա (26.12.2012)

----------


## Շինարար

> ՈՒրախ եմ լսելու դրական կարծիքներ մրցույթի մասին, բայց ուզում եմ շեշտել մի բան, որ մրցույթը բերվել էր ակումբի մրցույթային ցանկը լրացնելու և մի փոքր աշխուժացնելու ակումբցիներին, այլ ոչ թե իքնահաստատվեր ակումբի հաշվին:


Հեթանոս ջան, նման բան ոչ ոք չասաց էլ: Բայց քանի որ արդեն ակումբ ա բերվել, մենք դա համարում ենք արդեն ակումբի մրցույթ, մերը, ու մի տեսակ ավելի ջանացավ ենք նաև էդ մրցույթի համար համարյա էնձև, ոնց որ ակումբի: Այսինքն, ես իմ տեղն եմ խոսում:

----------

ivy (25.12.2012), Mephistopheles (25.12.2012), Moonwalker (25.12.2012), Sambitbaba (26.12.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (25.12.2012), Դավիթ (25.12.2012), Նաիրուհի (03.01.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

Արա դեեեե՜… ընենց եք անում որ էլ մարդ չի էլ ուզում քննարկի… չեմ քննարկի եթե չեք ուզում… պահ… շատ պետքս եք… ոչ էլ կկարդամ… ոչ էլ կմտնեմ էս թեմա…

… տո ոչ էլ գրական բաժին կմտնեմ… կեթամ ինտիմ բաժին մենկս կայֆավատ կլնեմ…

----------

Sambitbaba (26.12.2012), Արէա (25.12.2012), Շինարար (25.12.2012)

----------


## Շինարար

> կեթամ ինտիմ բաժին մենկս կայֆավատ կլնեմ…


Ժիրայրի պե՞ս:  :LOL:

----------

Mephistopheles (25.12.2012)

----------


## Անվերնագիր

մեկ ես մասնակցելու եմ  :Smile: , ու կոչ եմ անում բոլորին՝ մասնակցեք, և թող հաղթի լավագույնը

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (25.12.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ժիրայրի պե՞ս:


Շի՞ն… էս ինչե՞ր ես մարդում քնելուց առաջ… էս ո՞րտեղից ես գտել…

----------

Sambitbaba (26.12.2012), Անվերնագիր (25.12.2012)

----------


## ivy

Մեֆ, մի հատ էլ քեզ համոզե՞նք, որ չգնաս:  :Jpit: 

Մե՜ֆ, քո էստեղից գնալը համարում եմ (էս մասից ասեք Դավիթը չկարդա) հանցագործություն մրցույթի ու մասնակիցների հանդեպ, քո նման գրաքննադատները պիտի հա էս թեմայում լինեն, որ մրցույթի ընդհանուր պատկերը լավանա: Թարգի:  :Jpit:

----------

Sambitbaba (26.12.2012), Գալաթեա (26.12.2012), Դավիթ (28.12.2012), Մինա (26.12.2012)

----------


## Շինարար

> Շի՞ն… էս ինչե՞ր ես մարդում քնելուց առաջ… էս ո՞րտեղից ես գտել…


Ակումբում անսպառ կարդալու նյութ կա: Դու ոնց ես էս թեման բացթողել: Այսինքն, ոչ միայն դու:

----------


## ivy

> Ժիրայրի պե՞ս:


Շին, տատիկդ էլ ձեր տանը չի ապրո՞ւմ  :Think:

----------

CactuSoul (26.12.2012), Mephistopheles (25.12.2012), Sambitbaba (26.12.2012), Անվերնագիր (25.12.2012), Արէա (25.12.2012), Հայկօ (25.12.2012), Մինա (26.12.2012), Նաիրուհի (03.01.2013), Ուլուանա (26.12.2012), Տրիբուն (25.12.2012)

----------


## Շինարար

> Շին, տատիկդ էլ ձեր տանը չի ապրո՞ւմ


Տատի ակնոցները կոտրվել են, հավատացնում եմ` բոլորովին պատահաբար :Blush:

----------

CactuSoul (26.12.2012), ivy (25.12.2012), Mephistopheles (25.12.2012), Sambitbaba (26.12.2012), Արէա (25.12.2012), Գալաթեա (26.12.2012), Մինա (26.12.2012), Նաիրուհի (03.01.2013), Ուլուանա (26.12.2012), Տրիբուն (25.12.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ, մի հատ էլ քեզ համոզե՞նք, որ չգնաս: 
> 
> Մե՜ֆ, քո էստեղից գնալը համարում եմ (էս մասից ասեք Դավիթը չկարդա) հանցագործություն մրցույթի ու մասնակիցների հանդեպ, քո նման գրաքննադատները պիտի հա էս թեմայում լինեն, որ մրցույթի ընդհանուր պատկերը լավանա: Թարգի:


Ես մտա Գալաթեան քիթը բռնած փու՛ֆ ասելով դուրս եկավ… կարող ա՞ տռել եմ

----------


## Գալաթեա

Էրեխեք...բա որ ես իմանայի, որ սենց կլինի, բա մի ծպուտ կհանեի՞.. ասա որոշել ես, սուս-փուս արա էլի:
Ժող, ուզում եք համարեք բզիկ, ուզում եք համարեք ինչ ուզում եք՝ ես ինձ կամֆորտնի չեմ զգում մասնակցելու մի մրցույթում, որտեղ գումարային մրցանակ կա: Միշտ էլ տենց ա եղել: Բոլոր երկու անգամները:
Հա, երկու անգամ մասնակցել եմ Հավաքածուին, ինքս ինձ դեմ գնալով ու էլ չեմ ուզում ժող ջան... ու երևի չեմ կարա բացատրեմ: Ներեք ինձ: Բայց "մեջը փող" լինելը անձամբ իմ գրելու կայֆը կոտրում ա: 

*Շին* հիշում ե՞ս, Կալիբրում փորձում էի բացատրել էդ պահը, երևի տենց էլ չկարողացա...
Ես ոչ մի քննադատությունից նեղացած չեմ, եթե էդ եք մտածում: *Մեֆ:* Անկեղծ եմ ասում...ես բոլորի բացասական կարծիքները շատ օգտակար դաս համարեցի:

Ինձ շատ խիստ մի դատեք, հա՞:
Ես լավն եմ: Մամայիս արև:

----------

CactuSoul (26.12.2012), Sambitbaba (26.12.2012), Մինա (26.12.2012), Նաիրուհի (03.01.2013), Ուլուանա (26.12.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Էրեխեք...բա որ ես իմանայի, որ սենց կլինի, բա մի ծպուտ կհանեի՞.. ասա որոշել ես, սուս-փուս արա էլի:
> Ժող, ուզում եք համարեք բզիկ, ուզում եք համարեք ինչ ուզում եք՝ ես ինձ կամֆորտնի չեմ զգում մասնակցելու մի մրցույթում, որտեղ գումարային մրցանակ կա: Միշտ էլ տենց ա եղել: Բոլոր երկու անգամները:
> Հա, երկու անգամ մասնակցել եմ Հավաքածուին, ինքս ինձ դեմ գնալով ու էլ չեմ ուզում ժող ջան... ու երևի չեմ կարա բացատրեմ: Ներեք ինձ: Բայց "մեջը փող" լինելը անձամբ իմ գրելու կայֆը կոտրում ա: 
> 
> *Շին* հիշում ե՞ս, Կալիբրում փորձում էի բացատրել էդ պահը, երևի տենց էլ չկարողացա...
> Ես ոչ մի քննադատությունից նեղացած չեմ, եթե էդ եք մտածում: *Մեֆ:* Անկեղծ եմ ասում...ես բոլորի բացասական կարծիքները շատ օգտակար դաս համարեցի:
> 
> Ինձ շատ խիստ մի դատեք, հա՞:
> Ես լավն եմ: Մամայիս արև:


փողը ես կվերցնեմ…

----------

CactuSoul (26.12.2012), impression (26.12.2012), Sambitbaba (26.12.2012), Մինա (26.12.2012), Շինարար (26.12.2012)

----------


## Շինարար

Ես էն անգամ էլ ասացի, հիմա էլ կասեմ: Ես եթե մասնակցեմ, միայն փողի համար, ազնվությամբ :Jpit:  Իմ գործը չի` ով իր շահած գումարը ոնց կծախսի: Բայց մամուլը էս նախատոնական օրերին էնքան ընտանիքների, շնորհաշատ երեխաների մասին ա գրում: Ես ընտանիք գիտեմ` սովետական կանաչ հանրագիտարանի մասին ա երազում, օրինակ: Ու լիքը ավելի հետաքրքիր երազանքներ կան մամուլում, իմ իմացած ընտանիքից ավելի կարիքավոր ընտանիքների մասին կա գրած: Ու ինչու անպայման կարիքավոր ընտանիք, գուցե ինչ-որ ծրագիր, ինչ-որ չգիտեմ ինչ: Ով էդ գումարը իր մոտ ունենալուց վատ ա զգում, չնայած վատ զգալու բան չկա, հաստատ կգտնի էդ չգիտեմինչը, ինչի վրա կծախսի ու իրեն թեթևացած կզգա:

----------

CactuSoul (26.12.2012), Mephistopheles (26.12.2012), Sambitbaba (26.12.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (26.12.2012), Գալաթեա (26.12.2012), Մինա (26.12.2012), Նաիրուհի (03.01.2013), Տրիբուն (26.12.2012)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> փողը ես կվերցնեմ…


Բայց հետո ատկատ պետք ա անես:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Բայց հետո ատկատ պետք ա անես:


էտ ի՞նչ ա

----------


## Գալաթեա

> էտ ի՞նչ ա


Ուֆ աման էս սփյուռքահայերը...

----------

Sambitbaba (26.12.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ուֆ աման էս սփյուռքահայերը...


հիմա էտ ի՞նչ ա

----------

Sambitbaba (26.12.2012)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> հիմա էտ ի՞նչ ա


Էդ էն ա...նու համարյա, որ ես էդ փողը տալիս եմ քեզ, սաղ էդ իմանում են էդ մասին, հետո մենք գնում ենք մի հատ լավ խանութ, ես մի հատ սիրուն, բարձրակրունկ կոշիկ եմ ընտրում ու էդ կոշիկի 80%-ը դու ես վճարում էդ մոտիդ փողով, իմ տված:
Տենց մի բան ա  :Smile:

----------

Mephistopheles (26.12.2012)

----------


## Արէա

> Էրեխեք...բա որ ես իմանայի, որ սենց կլինի, բա մի ծպուտ կհանեի՞.. ասա որոշել ես, սուս-փուս արա էլի:
> Ժող, ուզում եք համարեք բզիկ, ուզում եք համարեք ինչ ուզում եք՝ ես ինձ կամֆորտնի չեմ զգում մասնակցելու մի մրցույթում, որտեղ գումարային մրցանակ կա: Միշտ էլ տենց ա եղել: Բոլոր երկու անգամները:
> Հա, երկու անգամ մասնակցել եմ Հավաքածուին, ինքս ինձ դեմ գնալով ու էլ չեմ ուզում ժող ջան... ու երևի չեմ կարա բացատրեմ: Ներեք ինձ: Բայց "մեջը փող" լինելը անձամբ իմ գրելու կայֆը կոտրում ա: 
> 
> *Շին* հիշում ե՞ս, Կալիբրում փորձում էի բացատրել էդ պահը, երևի տենց էլ չկարողացա...
> Ես ոչ մի քննադատությունից նեղացած չեմ, եթե էդ եք մտածում: *Մեֆ:* Անկեղծ եմ ասում...ես բոլորի բացասական կարծիքները շատ օգտակար դաս համարեցի:
> 
> Ինձ շատ խիստ մի դատեք, հա՞:
> Ես լավն եմ: Մամայիս արև:


Ինձ էլ էդ փողի պահը մի քիչ էն չի թվում: Առաջի անգամ ահագին մտածել եմ էդ մասին, ու եկել եմ էն եզրակացության, որ եթե մասնակցեմ ու հաղթեմ, կամ չեմ վերցնի գումարը, կամ կխնդրեմ փոխանցել որևէ մանկատան հաշվի համարին, կամ ֆեյսբուքում անընդհատ ինչ-որ մարդկանց օգնելու համար գումարներ են հավաքվում, կխնդրեմ էդ մարդկանցից ինչ-որ մեկին փոխանցել: Ինքս հաստատ չեմ վերցնի:
Եթե Ակումբում չլիներ, գուցե վերցնեի: Ակումբից՝ չէ  :Smile: 
Բայց մասնակցել անկասկած պետք ա: Էն էլ Գալաթեան:

----------


## Mephistopheles

Հա ճիշտ ա, ինձ էլ չի դզում էդ փողի պահը… մի տեսակ էն չի, անհարմար ես զգում վերցնեմ… … շատ քիչ ա…

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (26.12.2012), Մինա (26.12.2012), Շինարար (26.12.2012)

----------


## Արէա

> Հա ճիշտ ա, ինձ էլ չի դզում էդ փողի պահը… մի տեսակ էն չի, անհարմար ես զգում վերցնեմ… … շատ քիչ ա…


Թեթև տար: Քեզ, ինձնից բեթար, էդ փողը վերցնել-չվերցնելու պահը չի սպառնում:

----------

Mephistopheles (26.12.2012)

----------


## impression

իսկ ես եթե մասնակցեմ, մենակ փողի համար եմ մասնակցելու, դե փառք արդեն ունեմ, ինչ արած  :LOL:

----------

CactuSoul (26.12.2012), Chilly (03.01.2013), keyboard (26.12.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (26.12.2012), Դավիթ (28.12.2012), Հայկօ (26.12.2012), Ձայնալար (03.01.2013), Մինա (26.12.2012), Նաիրուհի (03.01.2013), Շինարար (26.12.2012), Տրիբուն (26.12.2012)

----------


## ivy

> իսկ ես եթե մասնակցեմ, մենակ փողի համար եմ մասնակցելու, դե փառք արդեն ունեմ, ինչ արած


թիթիզ  :LOL:

----------

impression (26.12.2012), Mephistopheles (26.12.2012)

----------


## Դավիթ

Ժող, այդքան մի կենտրոնացեք գումարի պահով: Առանձնապես մի մեծ գումար էլ չի, բայց մրցույթի կողմից դա շնորհակալական մի բան ա` լավագույն հեղինակներին, քանի որ իմ տեսակետից` ձրի բան չկա այս աշխարհում: Հիմա, ում պետք չի գումարը, էլի ստացեք ու ինքներդ որոշեք ինչ անեք գումարի հետ: Ի վերջո, միայն գումարայինով չի վերջանում մրցույթը, Գրեթերթում տպագրվելու պահն էլ կա:

----------

Mephistopheles (26.12.2012), Sambitbaba (26.12.2012), Գալաթեա (26.12.2012), Ձայնալար (03.01.2013)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Ժող, այդքան մի կենտրոնացեք գումարի պահով: Առանձնապես մի մեծ գումար էլ չի, բայց մրցույթի կողմից դա շնորհակալական մի բան ա` լավագույն հեղինակներին, քանի որ իմ տեսակետից` ձրի բան չկա այս աշխարհում: Հիմա, ում պետք չի գումարը, էլի ստացեք ու ինքներդ որոշեք ինչ անեք գումարի հետ: Ի վերջո, միայն գումարայինով չի վերջանում մրցույթը, Գրեթերթում տպագրվելու պահն էլ կա:


Այսինքն ճիշտ ես ասում է... տակիբիծ, կմասնակցեմ  :LOL:  

 :Smile: 

Դավ, էդ վերջին Գրեթերթը տպագրվե՞լ ա, տեղյակ ե՞ս:

----------

Mephistopheles (26.12.2012), Sambitbaba (26.12.2012), Դավիթ (26.12.2012)

----------


## Դավիթ

Մերսի, Գալ ջան: Հա, 2 օր առաջ լույս տեսավ,700 տպաքանակով: Եթե կրպակներում չկա, գրեթերթի օֆիսում միշտ էլ օրինակ կլինի:

----------

Mephistopheles (26.12.2012), Գալաթեա (26.12.2012)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Մերսի, Գալ ջան: Հա, 2 օր առաջ լույս տեսավ,700 տպաքանակով: Եթե կրպակներում չկա, գրեթերթի օֆիսում միշտ էլ օրինակ կլինի:


Առնեմ տանեմ մամային, թող մի քիչ հպարտանա ինձնով  :Jpit:

----------

CactuSoul (27.12.2012), Sambitbaba (26.12.2012), Դավիթ (26.12.2012), Ձայնալար (03.01.2013), Շինարար (26.12.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մերսի, Գալ ջան: Հա, 2 օր առաջ լույս տեսավ,700 տպաքանակով: Եթե կրպակներում չկա, գրեթերթի օֆիսում միշտ էլ օրինակ կլինի:


Դավ, քոմենթները չեք տպել, չէ՞…

----------

Sambitbaba (26.12.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (26.12.2012), Ձայնալար (03.01.2013)

----------


## Դավիթ

> Դավ, քոմենթները չեք տպել, չէ՞…


Չէ, Մեֆ ջան: :Smile:

----------

Mephistopheles (26.12.2012)

----------


## ivy

Չգիտեմ դուք ոնց, բայց ես ժամանակին Հավաքածու-ից ստացած գումարով շատ էլ ոգևորված էի. առաջին անգամն էր, որ իմ սիրած զբաղմունքով փող էի «աշխատել», հոյակապ զգացողություն էր:
Գրեթերթում տպված լինելն էլ էր շատ կայֆ. ոնց որ Գալն ասեց՝ հատուկ մամայիս համար էր, առավ տարավ, սաղ աշխարհին հպարտությամբ ցույց տվեց:  :Jpit: 
Հավաքածու-ում հաղթելիս հավես պահեր շատ կան, ու ես հեչ դեմ չեմ լինի մի օր էդ ամենը նորից վերապրել:  :Wink:

----------

CactuSoul (27.12.2012), impression (26.12.2012), Mephistopheles (26.12.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (26.12.2012), Դավիթ (26.12.2012), Ձայնալար (03.01.2013), Նաիրուհի (03.01.2013), Շինարար (26.12.2012), Ուլուանա (26.12.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Չգիտեմ դուք ոնց, բայց ես ժամանակին Հավաքածու-ից ստացած գումարով շատ էլ ոգևորված էի. առաջին անգամն էր, որ իմ սիրած զբաղմունքով փող էի «աշխատել», հոյակապ զգացողություն էր:
> Գրեթերթում տպված լինելն էլ էր շատ կայֆ. ոնց որ Գալն ասեց՝ հատուկ մամայիս համար էր, առավ տարավ, սաղ աշխարհին հպարտությամբ ցույց տվեց: 
> Հավաքածու-ում հաղթելիս հավես պահեր շատ կան, ու ես հեչ դեմ չեմ լինի մի օր էդ ամենը նորից վերապրել:


Հա, ես էլ էի ոգևորվել Հավաքածուից ստացած առաջին գումարով  :Jpit:  նենց ինձ կարևոր մարդ էի զգում  :LOL:  Իսկ Գրեթերթը պետք ա ամեն ինչ անել, որ մամայիս ձեռը չընկնի  :LOL:

----------

CactuSoul (27.12.2012), Դավիթ (28.12.2012), Շինարար (26.12.2012)

----------


## Malxas

Բա որ ես Գրական Թերթում տպվում էի ինչու էիք ասում դա ստից բան է  :Sad:

----------


## Դավիթ

Ժողովուրդ ջան, մրցույթին հանձնվող գործերը պետք է ուղարկվեն ինձ` 36 ժամվա ընթացքում: Հունվարի 4-ի առավոտյան,  լավագույն տասնյակը կդրվի այս թեմայում:

----------

Malxas (03.01.2013), Mephistopheles (03.01.2013), Moonwalker (03.01.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (03.01.2013), Անվերնագիր (03.01.2013), Արէա (03.01.2013)

----------

